# Noah Fullers Tsunami



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

emailed noah fuller about this a while back, and ive had regular updates on the watch.......anyway, here are a few pics...





































seems to be loads of options open for the finished article....it comes with the 6r15 movement or the 7s26, so any parts that fit the 7s26 will fit the tsunami.

Theres also an option for a pvd version, on either the bezel or just the whole watch........

invho i think that noah may well be onto a winner here.....although i can see a few people not liking it........can you imagine this with one of bry's aged lume dial and hands plus a domed xtal???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love the crown pic on the third photo, The concept is great, a modern 6309....

Im not keen on the forst 'version' there, looks too much like a messed up 6309, I think its because the hands are aftermarket 6309 ones..


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I love the crown pic on the third photo, The concept is great, a modern 6309....
> 
> Im not keen on the forst 'version' there, looks too much like a messed up 6309, I think its because the hands are aftermarket 6309 ones..


Shawn, those are just a few of his photos of the Tsunami! It's been a long road for Noah to get his ideas to final market and it seems he is nearly finished. Naturally there were delays in the process and he had to be patient finding/having his chosen parts made to his specifications.

When the final product is ready, his website should show all the options available for the buyer to choose from for one price. This allows one to personalize his own purchase. I haven't seen his watch in person but detailed most of the photos you just posted.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I quite like the Gear hobbing like bezel notching!

It would look GREAT with AGED lume with just the right height!

Regs

Bry


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Bad news, Noah broke his collar bone playing rugby. Read this from other sites.

So most likely more delays. Hope he's ok and gets better.

Yeah, the tsunami has numerous possibilities. I guess some fan boys will not like the non original details and modders will love it. To each their own, as long as you like what is on your own wrist I say.

cheers,

Dave.


----------

